# tremblant vs killington



## PiKiT (Nov 12, 2009)

pharcyde said:


> Some friends and i are planning a trip for dec 30-jan 6 and we're looking closest at tremblent or killington. none of us have been to anything bigger than moonstone or blue so we are looking for any input. I really like how tremblant is close to sauveur which has night skiing but killington is noticeably cheaper and has more slopes.
> 
> This is for four snowboarders, 2 are able to handle double diamonds and are novice park riders, and 2 are challenged by blacks.
> 
> We are open to other places, but prefer anything within a days drive of toronto


I had an epic time at tremblant last year and will ne there january and hopefully Jays peak this year as well. 

If you are usually at blue and moonstone then u will love tremblant! I should add though the black diamonds at blue are not really blacks.


----------



## surfinsnow (Feb 4, 2010)

pharcyde said:


> Some friends and i are planning a trip for dec 30-jan 6 and we're looking closest at tremblent or killington. none of us have been to anything bigger than moonstone or blue so we are looking for any input. I really like how tremblant is close to sauveur which has night skiing but killington is noticeably cheaper and has more slopes.
> 
> This is for four snowboarders, 2 are able to handle double diamonds and are novice park riders, and 2 are challenged by blacks.
> 
> We are open to other places, but prefer anything within a days drive of toronto


Never been to Tremblant. Killington is very big, very spread out, but I think it kinds sucks for snowboarders. LOTS of very short runs (don't let their hype fool you) and they have a several different base areas which make it easy to get separated from your group -- and it takes forever to find them again. You'll do a lot of walking when you're at the bottom, lots of flats between the various base areas.

And don't let their claims of vertical fool you...that is based upon ONE very long green trail that is virtually unrideable on a snowboard. It literally crosses through a parking lot, then snakes through the woods and a neighborhood to the Skyeship parking area/gondola. It should be labeled a snowshoe trail, but Killy uses it to claim they have the most vertical in the east. Bullshit. Most of Killington's trails are very short, but they have lots of acreage, so they hype their size. And they lie about their snow conditions worse than any mountain I've ever seen. It could be 45 degrees and raining, and they'll claim it's a powder day -- anything to get the New Yorkers up there. 

It's known for it's nightlife. Personally, I can't stand Killington. It's like being a tourist in Times Square. Lots of nasty, rude posers. A lot of people swear by it...I swear AT it. I won't go unless I have a really cheap ticket.

Hit up Jay Peak. Great mountain, lots of trees, and killer water park with stationary wave to surf on after the mountain closes. You can get a combo lift ticket/water park pass.


----------



## PiKiT (Nov 12, 2009)

surfinsnow said:


> Never been to Tremblant. Killington is very big, very spread out, but I think it kinds sucks for snowboarders. LOTS of very short runs (don't let their hype fool you) and they have a several different base areas which make it easy to get separated from your group -- and it takes forever to find them again. You'll do a lot of walking when you're at the bottom, lots of flats between the various base areas.
> 
> And don't let their claims of vertical fool you...that is based upon ONE very long green trail that is virtually unrideable on a snowboard. It literally crosses through a parking lot, then snakes through the woods and a neighborhood to the Skyeship parking area/gondola. It should be labeled a snowshoe trail, but Killy uses it to claim they have the most vertical in the east. Bullshit. Most of Killington's trails are very short, but they have lots of acreage, so they hype their size. And they lie about their snow conditions worse than any mountain I've ever seen. It could be 45 degrees and raining, and they'll claim it's a powder day -- anything to get the New Yorkers up there.
> 
> ...



wicked now I know to hit up Jay's Peak instead of Killington bahahaha


----------



## BigmountainVMD (Oct 9, 2011)

Go to Sugarloaf in Maine.


----------



## david_z (Dec 14, 2009)

Between Killy and Tremblant I'd go to Tremblant. Yeah it's kinda got that corporate cookie-cutter resort "village" but unlike killington it is all self-contained, good shuttle service from the surrounding condos to the base/village area, several fun bars for nightlife (as long as you don't mind jailbat french canadiens) and it's a pretty fun mountain to ride.

Been to Killington once in like 1997 I'm sure it's changed since then, been to Tremblant twice (1997, 2009).


----------



## Noreaster (Oct 7, 2012)

Killington is like one of those OCD things for me. I hate it and swear never to go back but then end up there again (usually because some friend would talk me into it) expecting this time I'll feel different about it. Which never happens. Killington is just not a snowboarder's mountain in my opinion. Plenty of flats and moguls, long green flat runs. The base area is an atrocity, I can't in all honesty, say I've seen a worse layout in a major resort. However, their parks are very good. I love the Stash with its cool features and they have one of the best progression parks in the East. 

Tremblant is definitely superior in terms of terrain layout. Advanced Zone park is great, others - nothing speacial. There's an Alpine style party village at the base, something Killington doesn't have. The place is markedly more expensive and awash in drunk kids.


----------



## Tech420 (Jul 1, 2011)

surfinsnow said:


> Never been to Tremblant. Killington is very big, very spread out, but I think it kinds sucks for snowboarders. LOTS of very short runs (don't let their hype fool you) and they have a several different base areas which make it easy to get separated from your group -- and it takes forever to find them again. You'll do a lot of walking when you're at the bottom, lots of flats between the various base areas.
> 
> And don't let their claims of vertical fool you...that is based upon ONE very long green trail that is virtually unrideable on a snowboard. It literally crosses through a parking lot, then snakes through the woods and a neighborhood to the Skyeship parking area/gondola. It should be labeled a snowshoe trail, but Killy uses it to claim they have the most vertical in the east. Bullshit. Most of Killington's trails are very short, but they have lots of acreage, so they hype their size. And they lie about their snow conditions worse than any mountain I've ever seen. It could be 45 degrees and raining, and they'll claim it's a powder day -- anything to get the New Yorkers up there.
> 
> ...


No offense, but it just sounds like you're not a very good rider. I ride at Killington quite a bit and have never had any type of issues walking anywhere. Most of the runs are pretty long if you're starting at the top. The new boss is heading in the right direction and really seems to know what the people want. He has been very honest and up front about their current snow making and mountain status. There are certainly better places to ride, but Killington is a good mountain and has a bit of everything for everyone. Sounds like you just have a personal issue.


----------



## Lamps (Sep 3, 2011)

PiKiT said:


> I had an epic time at tremblant last year and will ne there january and hopefully Jays peak this year as well.
> 
> If you are usually at blue and moonstone then u will love tremblant! I should add though the black diamonds at blue are not really blacks.


I cant compare to Killington but Tremblant is way way better than blue, and has good nightlife too. 

I would be shocked if you went to Tremblant if you felt the need to try to get some night rides in at another resort, stepping up from Blue Mtn you will be plenty tired by sundown, and ready to hit the faux village for dinner, drinks etc.


----------



## surfinsnow (Feb 4, 2010)

Tech420 said:


> No offense, but it just sounds like you're not a very good rider. I ride at Killington quite a bit and have never had any type of issues walking anywhere. Most of the runs are pretty long if you're starting at the top. The new boss is heading in the right direction and really seems to know what the people want. He has been very honest and up front about their current snow making and mountain status. There are certainly better places to ride, but Killington is a good mountain and has a bit of everything for everyone. Sounds like you just have a personal issue.


Hey, Tech, I take offense. Been riding for thirteen years, doing the double blacks at Tahoe (Kirkwood, Squaw, Alpine), and Stowe back East. I just hate Killington. It doesn't compare, it's just massive and spread out, but I never found it challenging or worth the asshole crowds.

You mention "the NEW BOSS." Good point...maybe things will be different this year. The CT Ski Council has some cheap lift tix on their calendar this year, for the first time in a few years, so I will be going. But it has sucked on literally every other trip I've made before, even with fresh pow. Short runs, I don't know how you compare it with someplace like Stowe where you ride for 3 miles...Killy seems like I'm at the bottom by the time I even lay in a few turns. Although stuff like Jaws and some of the other steeps are fun ways to keep your skills up until you get to someplace real.


----------



## krankedmusic (Nov 15, 2012)

Been to Tremblant on Monday, Tuesday and a Wednesday, Could of been my luck but I always had to wait at least 20 minutes in line for the gondola. Killington during the day is repetitively quiet. It is very spead out but get to anywhere by going up the lift again. If you guys don't mind driving another 2.5 hours I highly recommend Le Massif All natural snow, lines are never long.


----------



## lonerider (Apr 10, 2009)

pharcyde said:


> Some friends and i are planning a trip for dec 30-jan 6 and we're looking closest at tremblent or killington. none of us have been to anything bigger than moonstone or blue so we are looking for any input. I really like how tremblant is close to sauveur which has night skiing but killington is noticeably cheaper and has more slopes.
> 
> This is for four snowboarders, 2 are able to handle double diamonds and are novice park riders, and 2 are challenged by blacks.
> 
> We are open to other places, but prefer anything within a days drive of toronto


I used to ride Killington back around 2000 and we did a trip up to Mt.Orford and Tremblant two years in a row. I would say we liked Tremblant better because the colder weather (it was like -25F/-30C at the end of January) means there is a good chance of true East coast powder.

Not a very good illustration of Quebec mountains... but here is a video we maybe of one of our trips (the first 3 mins is non-snowboard stuff like rock-paper-scissors pushups contest, the rest is all freestyle segment back in the days before SnowboardAddiction... so please be kind to our crappy technique as most of us had only been snowboarding for two seasons at that time).

Only have a few random photos of us doing jumps at Tremblant (that is not me in the photo)... but I remember it being really fun.


----------



## NYTSNOW (Nov 27, 2012)

surfinsnow said:


> Hey, Tech, I take offense. Been riding for thirteen years, doing the double blacks at Tahoe (Kirkwood, Squaw, Alpine), and Stowe back East. I just hate Killington. It doesn't compare, it's just massive and spread out, but I never found it challenging or worth the asshole crowds.


how can you compare killy to tahoe in the first place? not on the same page


----------



## surfinsnow (Feb 4, 2010)

NYTSNOW said:


> how can you compare killy to tahoe in the first place? not on the same page


You totally missed the point. I said I didn't like Killy because of its bad layout and short runs (and the attitude of the people who tend to frequent the place) Tech420 replied that I don't like Killy because I'm not a good rider. To which I pointed out that I've been riding for 13 years, and have no problem with blacks and double-blacks at places like Kirkwood, Squaw and Alpine, so it's probably not my skills that cause me to dislike Killington. I actually said "There is no comparison."


----------



## NYTSNOW (Nov 27, 2012)

surfinsnow said:


> You totally missed the point. I said I didn't like Killy because of its bad layout and short runs (and the attitude of the people who tend to frequent the place) Tech420 replied that I don't like Killy because I'm not a good rider. To which I pointed out that I've been riding for 13 years, and have no problem with blacks and double-blacks at places like Kirkwood, Squaw and Alpine, so it's probably not my skills that cause me to dislike Killington. I actually said "There is no comparison."


yeah, that's exactly what i meant. killy is tiny compared to the west. hence "not on the same page"


----------



## Efilnikufesin (Oct 8, 2011)

BigmountainVMD said:


> Go to Sugarloaf in Maine.


This^^^ loaf is the shit and soo underrated.


----------



## tdn (Dec 30, 2010)

NYTSNOW said:


> yeah, that's exactly what i meant. killy is tiny compared to the west. hence "not on the same page"


You should try reading slower, let it soak in.


----------

